
The Man Who Invented Modern Probability – Issue 4: The Unlikely – Nautilus - poindontcare
http://nautil.us/issue/4/the-unlikely/the-man-who-invented-modern-probability
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6259391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6259391)

